# Java ist auche ein Insel - 9. Auflage - Download



## Quaxli (3. Dez 2010)

http://download2.galileo-press.de/openbook/galileocomputing_javainsel9.zip


----------



## Terep (4. Dez 2010)

Die 9. Auflage ist ganz frisch. Ich hatte es vorbestellt und erst am 3.12.10 also gestern erhalten.

Laut Galileo-Verlag steht es für den Käufer als persönliches Online-Exemplar zur Verfügung.

Ich staune darüber, dass es hier als Download zu haben ist.

Terep


----------



## dehlen (5. Dez 2010)

wow cool vielen vielen Dank =)


----------



## darekkay (5. Dez 2010)

Terep hat gesagt.:


> Die 9. Auflage ist ganz frisch. Ich hatte es vorbestellt und erst am 3.12.10 also gestern erhalten.
> 
> Laut Galileo-Verlag steht es für den Käufer als persönliches Online-Exemplar zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Auch ich habe gestern die neue Auflage bekommen. Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen der Online-Ausgabe sowie dem Open Book.
Hier ist das OpenBook (9. Auflage): Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –
Und hier kann man das Buch sowie die "Online Ausgabe" kaufen: Java ist auch eine Insel. Das umfassende Handbuch - Das Buch von Galileo Computing

Der Unterschied wird wohl sein, dass die kostenpflichtige Version ("online ausgabe") als eBook erhältlich ist, während das OpenBook als HTML vorliegt.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Dez 2010)

wo sich in Java doch gar nix tut, war da nicht schon die 3. Ausgabe ok?


----------



## XHelp (6. Dez 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> wo sich in Java doch gar nix tut, war da nicht schon die 3. Ausgabe ok?



Laut dem Vorwort:


> Neben Detailverbesserungen habe ist das Generics-Kapitel komplett neu geschrieben, und viele Abschnitte und Kapitel umsortiert, um sie didaktisch leichter zugänglich zu machen. Auch sprachlich ist die Insel wieder etwas präziser geworden: Der Begriff »Funktion« für eine statische Methode ist abgesetzt, und es heißt jetzt »statische Methode« oder eben »Objektmethode«, wenn der Unterschied wichtig ist, und einfach nur »Methode«, wenn der Unterschied nicht relevant ist. Dass Java von Sun zu Oracle übergegangen ist und vollständig Open Source ist, bleibt auch nicht unerwähnt, genauso wie neue Technologien, zu denen etwa JavaFX gehört. Durch diesen erhöhten Detailgrad mussten leider einige Kapitel (wie JNI, Java ME) aus der Insel fallen. Weiterhin gibt es Bezüge zu der kommenden Version Java 7 und viele interessante Sprachvergleiche, wie Features in anderen Programmiersprachen aussehen und inwiefern sie sich von Java unterscheiden.



Das ganze ist für mich zwar kein Grund für eine Neuauflage, aber woher soll denn sonst das Geld reinkommen?


----------



## Enigma228 (8. Dez 2010)

@Quaxli:
Leider funktioniert der Download nicht mehr..

Schade.. also doch nur Onlineversion..


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Dez 2010)

Ich denke der Link ist bald repariert.

Ansonsten - steht irgendwo dass ich es nicht weitergeben darf?
Ich habe einen ftp-server allerdings mit langsamem uplink. Mailversand scheitert wohl an der grösse von über 20MB

Mal abwarten.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2010)

Geht jetzt wieder...


----------



## yampi (11. Dez 2010)

Gut, dass ich es hier entdeckt habe, welches ich für baldige Prüfung benötige. 
Danke für den Link!


----------

